# licence for building a garden wall



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

My neighbour is building a very high garden wall directly behind my house, its a block wall and she doesn't intend to render my side of the wall so for me it will look an eyesore. 
I would imagine that she will need a building licence to do this, we have tried to talk to her but shes not interested , how do I go about checking if she has a building licence ?
Thank you in advance .


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

manclad said:


> My neighbour is building a very high garden wall directly behind my house, its a block wall and she doesn't intend to render my side of the wall so for me it will look an eyesore.
> I would imagine that she will need a building licence to do this, we have tried to talk to her but shes not interested , how do I go about checking if she has a building licence ?
> Thank you in advance .


Ask the Urbanismo Department of your local Ayuntamiento. They are the people who issue building licences. I am not sure that (unfortunately, I wouldn't like it either) you will have grounds to object, unlike if she was building something which would overlook your property.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Lynn.
I'm pretty sure she would need a licence to construct a long high wall..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

manclad said:


> Thank you Lynn.
> I'm pretty sure she would need a licence to construct a long high wall..


Oh yes, I agree she would need a licence to construct it. What I meant was that you, as a neighbour, might not have grounds to object to the construction of something designed to increase privacy, whereas you definitely would have grounds to oppose something that would allow a neighbour to overlook your property. A neighbour near my old house was reforming her property and as part of the proyecto was forced to contstruct a 1.8 metre high wall between the property next door, which cut off the beautiful view she would have had from her terrace. When she sold the house on to a Swedish couple, they had that wall knocked down and railings put there instead, to open up the view (which presumably they did without a licence) and the Spanish neighbour next door promptly denounced them (having told us they were going to do so, they were very indignant about it).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There may be something in your local authority's planning regulations which governs the maximum height of boundary walls between properties, but again the Urbanismo Department are the people to ask about that.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

manclad said:


> My neighbour is building a very high garden wall directly behind my house, its a block wall and she doesn't intend to render my side of the wall so for me it will look an eyesore.
> I would imagine that she will need a building licence to do this, we have tried to talk to her but shes not interested , how do I go about checking if she has a building licence ?
> Thank you in advance .


The local Authority here in Torrevieja will not allow a wall higher than 1.8 metres without extra special permission with specific reasons for having a higher wall. Also any work being done, technically, needs a minimum permission of an "Obras Menores" from the Ayuntamiento and that includes even the repainting of a garden wall. However, I doubt whether you can compel your neighbor to render, and paint your side of the wall without a great deal of trouble and time. If they are unwilling to talk about it you may save a lot of heartache by having it done yourself, wrong IMHO but the easy way out.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

A license is definitely required, generally they send the Policia around to check or they will just randomly stop and check if they see works happening however I don't think that happens too often as people get away with illegal building all the time.

I gotta say though I was sooo happy when our neighbour knocked on the door to say he was having a wall built between us(around his whole property actually) and he was asking for our permission and if we wanted to pay for half of it. We jumped at the opportunity as we planned on asking him at some point but it would not of been the nice brick wall that is there now.
Horses for courses but the privacy was the main issue for us.


----------

